# ADORABLE/professional hedgie photos!!! :3



## itslindsay (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey guys!
Who loves cute hedgehog photos?
I'm a photographer as well as a loving hedgie owner. My hedgehog is a super sweet boy and he loves to be featured in my photography, so I finally made him an Instagram of his very own!
We promise you super adorable photos--he'll will love your support. <3
Buckley currently has over 1,700 followers & would love to welcome more of you!
Follow him and enjoy the extreme levels of CUTE. ;D

Follow: @buckleyhedgehog

Photography by: http://www.facebook.com/lindsaycurganphotography

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

So cute!!! I love the shot of him in his "bedroom"


----------

